# Radeon RX 6700, 6700 XT & 6750 XT users club



## Kissamies (Today at 7:23 AM)

Kinda underrated cards. Mine is fine for 4K60. I have this one: https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/powercolor-fighter-rx-6700-xt.b8736

aaand the settings:


----------



## Toothless (Today at 8:35 AM)

Already is a 6000 series club. Is there really a need for specific cards?


----------



## Kissamies (Today at 8:55 AM)

Toothless said:


> Already is a 6000 series club. Is there really a need for specific cards?


Why and why not. 6800+ cards have those driver issues etc., we don't have.

A mod already moved this thread here as it was accidentaly in a wrong subforum, so I guess that it was kinda of a blessing.


----------

